# Luke gets # 5



## jerry russell (Nov 25, 2013)

What a great weekend hunting with my son. It has been a season with almost no equal for me on our trad only club but Luke has had a lean year because of very, very little hunting time due to a crazy football season. He missed a good buck a week ago and this weekend with our rut totally over, I was simply hoping for a doe for him. Boy, did we get more action than we expected.

I had a great buck on camera numerous times working a ridge and we knew to have any hope of getting him the shot would come right at dark as he exited his security cover. I have to back up just a bit and say that Luke just turned 16 and has really come of age as a bowhunter. From hanging his own stands to making all of the decisions on where to hunt etc. On this hunt he even drove to the stand area (he just turned 16) and positioned a camera stand for his friend to watch and film the hunt. 
With just a minute or two of shooting light left, Luke looked down and saw the giant 10 point at five yards through the thick branches of a beech tree. The buck never exposed his kill zone and stood there for ten minutes until it was simply just too dark for an ethical shot. I was quite proud of Luke passing on that shot as he told the exciting story.

The next morning was cold and windy and Luke was on a high ridge where we have seen a cool looking non-typical on a couple of occasions. The buck slipped in on Luke and got behind some brush before turning and walking directly away again offer no quality shot. 

Returning to the original stand, Luke had two does come in and offer a tough shot through heavy cover. I will let the video tell the story from here.

Those boys had a fantastic time and I enjoyed being there along for the show.

Here are the bucks that slipped by and the video filmed with an I phone.




A footnote to this video... Luke's cameraman Austin is 16 and this was his first ever deer hunt. His excitement ERUPTS after the shot, He was simply overwhelmed by the moment. He has been on two adventures with us and the first one was a fishing trip where Luke landed a 10' hammerhead shark on light tackle. That boy is going to be thinking it is always like this outdoors, lol.


----------



## tee p (Nov 25, 2013)

I love it, great job to all of you


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 25, 2013)

Great Job Luke!!! That's a fine young man you have there Jerry!


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 25, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 25, 2013)

Good job Luke! Nice vid. I would imagine that will light a fire in that young man with the camera.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 25, 2013)

Great story and video. Great job Luke


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 25, 2013)

Way to go Luke!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 25, 2013)

Wtg luke.  Congrats.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 25, 2013)

beautiful. Good job man.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 25, 2013)

congrats Luke, your a fine young hunter


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Longstreet1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Awesome job!!!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 25, 2013)

Congrats Luke!!RC


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 25, 2013)

That is what we need more of right there. Luke is already passing on the spirit to his generation . I have to commend you Mr. Jerry on a fine young man you have there.  I know you are a proud father and very we'll should be. Congrats to both young men.


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 25, 2013)

Great shot Luke. Jerry that boy is gonna make a fine guide one day. Probably one day soon at that


----------



## SOS (Nov 25, 2013)

Nothing to add but another congrats!


----------



## Katera73 (Nov 25, 2013)

That's Awesome when I was 16 I just hoped to see a deer and maybe get a shot with my rifle way to go Luke congrats!!!!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 25, 2013)

Good job Luke and Allen.  Great story and a fine video.  Congratulations.  I know you are making your dad proud of you, keep it up.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 26, 2013)

cool stuff!


----------



## PassingThrough (Nov 26, 2013)

That's Awesome! Way to go Luke. Now don't spoil Austin now Jerry...lol. If he gets too use to seeing all these deer he might be in trouble. But sounds like if he is learning from you and Luke he will be another great hunter joining our ranks. Way to go Jerry and good shooting Luke.


----------



## belle&bows (Nov 26, 2013)

Luke is on a tear! Good stuff.


----------



## gregg dudley (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome !


----------



## whossbows (Nov 26, 2013)

good job luke,man he has grown a  lot since i saw him


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome video,awesome shooting!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 26, 2013)

whossbows said:


> good job luke,man he has grown a  lot since i saw him



Yes he has. Lots of groceries, high school football and dragging my deer, lol.


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 26, 2013)

Awesome.  Love that Luke followed the shot up and was headed down the tree to dispatch the deer as quickly as possible.  That boy is going to go a long long way in life.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations Luke!!!!!


----------



## eman1885 (Nov 27, 2013)

good stuff!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Congrats to Luke! When will he start posting on GON????


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 27, 2013)

longbowdave1 said:


> Congrats to Luke! When will he start posting on GON????



As soon as the girls quit talking to him on facebook...


----------



## Blueridge (Nov 27, 2013)

jerry russell said:


> As soon as the girls quit talking to him on facebook...


Lol!!!


----------



## Knee Deep (Nov 28, 2013)

nice!! congrats to Luke!!


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 30, 2013)

Well Done!!!


----------



## WarfBow (Dec 1, 2013)

Awesome congrats to him


----------

